# Pool water bonding



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Joe, this is an ongoing topic in the other thread, so I moved it here to a more appropriate forum.


I will say one thing. That lug is quite illegal.

*680.26(C) Equipotential Bonding Grid* The parts specified in 680.26(B) shall be connected to an equipotential bonding grid with a solid copper conductor, insulated, covered, or bare, not smaller than 8 AWG or rigid metal conduit of brass or other identified corrosion-resistant metal conduit. Connection shall be made by exothermic welding or by listed pressure connectors or clamps that are labeled as being suitable for the purpose and are of stainless steel, brass, copper, or copper alloy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Joe, this is an ongoing topic in the other thread, so I moved it here to a more appropriate forum.
> 
> 
> I will say one thing. That lug is quite illegal.
> ...


Unless I went blind and didn't realize it that wire looks 
like #12 to me.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, that's #8 solid for sure.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BTW - The lugs I am referring to are these.
The pic looks like AL but they are solid copper with a SS screw.








*One Hole Tinned Copper Lay in Lug*




 Used for grounding or continuous loop bonding in applications such as pool grounding or PV array frame grounding.
 1-1/8" x 3/8" x 7/8" Electro-tin plated copper lug. • Includes slotted stainless steel set screw.
 Tongue accepts #10 screw.
 Allows conductor to be laid in without cutting conductor.
 Corrosion resistant.


Check out this site and see that some items are rated for direct burial and same are not.
http://www.harger.com/library/brochures/Pool Grounding & Bonding Line Card.swf

That AL lug buried underground on the outside of that skimmer above will last about a year before it is shot.


----------



## Joe Mush (May 17, 2008)

Speedy is right that is #8 solid and the inspecter passed the bonding.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Joe Mush said:


> Speedy is right that is #8 solid and the inspecter passed the bonding.


That is an aluminum lug your using though isn't it?


----------



## Joe Mush (May 17, 2008)

I supplied the plate the electrician bonded to it and your right that is an aluminum lug.


----------



## Joe Mush (May 17, 2008)

Want to let you all know that the bonding plate is being U.L. listed that process will take about 4 to 6 weeks. all so some of the supply houses are starting to stock it. The product name is (Bond Safe 680).


----------

